# Network security key is incorrect!! But it is NOT!



## lumos175 (Mar 7, 2011)

I've recently moved into a new place and my flatmates already has a wireless connection. So I attempted to connect to the network but it keeps saying "Security key is incorrect".

My flatmate reassures me that she is giving me the correct security key. My flatmates can all connect with no problems, so I'm not sure what it is that I am doing wrong. Something like this has never happened to me before.

Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What type of encryption and what is the security key? (Feel free to change some of the characters, but I want to see how many characters there are and whether each is letter, digit or special character.)

*EDIT*: And, what operating system and what wireless adapter?


----------



## lumos175 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm using Window vista and the router is Buffalo WHR-G125. I'm not sure if I'm answering the question right but I think the encryption is either WPA2-PSK or TKIP. Security key is 12 characters, all letters, no numbers or special character.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You answered everything fine except for the wireless adapter. You can answer that and more by showing for an attempted connection ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## lumos175 (Mar 7, 2011)

As you requested 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Sandy>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sandy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : smc
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-5D-DC-69-90
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-4F-B4-AA-F6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-BA-86-E8-1A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.smc
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.home
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{998200E0-7F65-4D2A-B145-0DBE91636
9EE}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Sandy>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Forgot to mention this in my first post. Make sure, or have the router's administrator, make sure that MAC Address filtering (or Access Control) is not being used to lock you out. If it is being used it should be disabled; but if the owner insists on using it then your adapter's MAC address (physical address in the above output) needs to be allowed also.

That Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN should certainly be able to handle WPA2-PSK AES or TKIP. Make sure you have the latest wireless adapter for it from your laptop manufacturer's web site (don't rely on Windows to find it--go to Dell or HP or whoever and get it yourself).

Delete the wireless profile and try again. Remember that the passphrase is case sensitive.

If still no luck then--I realize this will take cooperation of others--disable encryption on the router and connect. You can then probably re-enable encryption and reconnect.


----------



## lumos175 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm afraid still no luck, *Terry*. MAC filtering is disabled and my wireless adapter is up-to-date.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Were you able to connect with encryption disabled?

Can you successfully connect by ethernet?

Have a non-Windows firewall or security suite, which could be mis-configured or corrupted?

Try ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm... windows vista... are you sure it's not asking you for a pin instead? if so, then there should be an option to use the key instead.


----------



## lumos175 (Mar 7, 2011)

I tried disabling the encryption, but I still can't connect. But I can connect with cable, no problems there.

My firewall is Windows and I'm only using AVG, which has never given me problems before. The thing is I can connect to other wireless network at school and stuff. It's just the network at home.

By the way, I can't find a Command Prompt in Programs\Accessories.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> By the way, I can't find a Command Prompt in Programs\Accessories.


That's strange. Try clicking on Start, type the 3 characters: cmd

that should result in cmd.exe at the top of the search results. Right click on that and Run as Administrator.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lumos175 said:


> I tried disabling the encryption, but I still can't connect.


Then that's a problem with that machine if you can't connected to an unsecured network, unless you meant to disabled it in your network connections, then that would not work.



lumos175 said:


> By the way, I can't find a Command Prompt in Programs\Accessories.


Not to be confused here, was that *All* Programs\Accessories and not just Programs?

And you didn't answer my question  does it ask for a PIN when you try to connect to it?


----------



## lumos175 (Mar 7, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> That's strange. Try clicking on Start, type the 3 characters: cmd
> 
> that should result in cmd.exe at the top of the search results. Right click on that and Run as Administrator.


cmd.exe came up but when I typed in *netsh winsock reset catalog*, it said it is not a recognised command.

*Couriant*, sorry I didn't see your post previously. It asked for security key or passphrase.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The inability to connect by ethernet or to an unsecured wireless network could be caused by a mis-configured or corrupted non-Windows firewall or security suite, by corrupted networking drivers, or by the need for the above stack repairs.

The absence of Command Prompt in Accessories and the netsh not-found are indications of deeper problems. You could try SFC /SCANNOW.

Thanks, *Couriant*. Since the early days of Vista nobody else has pointed out the missing "All" from what should be "All Programs."  I've now changed my copy.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No problem  I do remember seeing programs as well, but that one is Default Programs... you would be suprised how many click on that instead of all programs, even though I say All Programs heh


----------

